# Linuxträff 4/10 kl 18.30 i Malmö

## dholm

Hejsan Gentoofolk,

Vi är några stycken som träffas över en kopp kaffe på Café Gustav Adolfs

i Malmö varannan onsdag kl 18.30. och snackar om allt inom Linux, fri

programvara och mycket annat.

Onsdagen 4/10 är det dags igen och alla är välkomna!

Förra mötet föddes idén om att anordna en hackhelg under hösten, det

hade varit kul att spinna vidare och funderar på helg, vad vi vill göra

på hackhelgen och vart vi kan vara.

Caféet vi träffas på ligger på den norra sidan av torget. Bifogar länk

till karta på Eniro över Gustav Adolfs Café:

http://tinyurl.com/eew7k

För att ni skall känna igen oss så har vi en pingvin på bordet.

----------

## dholm

Här finns en kort sammanfattning om vad som togs upp under mötet.

----------

## Jeeks

Det skulle varit skönt och träffa Gentoo-users fast jag bor i Göteborg och att åka i 3 timmar till Malmö låter lite löjligt.

Kanske vi som bor i Göteborg kan ordna nåt sånt, på Java Cafe till exempel  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dholm

Jag föreslår att du går med i LUGG. De brukar anordna fikaträffar och sånt regelbundet. I alla fall på min tid.  :Smile: 

----------

